# FURRY CONVERSION



## YoteFox (Jan 29, 2017)

Video me and my friend did a few days back





Still learning about editing and putting together videos, getting the syncing right and keeping viewer interest but I think this was a pretty cool video and my editing wasn't too bad since I am self taught in premier ^.^

Hope ya enjoy it


----------

